# Palm Harbor Mullet Madness.



## wadefishing (Aug 11, 2010)

Mostly mullet dead in Palm Harbor RP. I guess if I posted a lot I would consider learning how to post pictures, sorry if it offends you but not really sorry.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Norther headed your way to blow them out in the bay.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

A little CC rotation


----------



## wadefishing (Aug 11, 2010)

TY


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Those pelicans and fish are going to get fat.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Birds and fish will be getting very fat. When was the pic taken?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Love the smell awesome, reminds me of the pogey plant in Cameron


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

wadefishing said:


> Mostly mullet dead in Palm Harbor RP. I guess if I posted a lot I would consider learning how to post pictures, sorry if it offends you but not really sorry.


Thanks for posting the pics. So far, I'm really happy that I haven't seen more of that. I know someone above asked, but when were those pictures taken? Just trying to find out how long it took them to come to the surface. I would have thought everything would have floated by about Sunday, but Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

I was down in Venice FL over the holiday and there were a lot of dead mullet but it was due to the bad red tide. Is this a combo of red tide and cold water?

Cheers
James


----------



## wadefishing (Aug 11, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. So far, I'm really happy that I haven't seen more of that. I know someone above asked, but when were those pictures taken? Just trying to find out how long it took them to come to the surface. I would have thought everything would have floated by about Sunday, but Tuesday at the latest.


The pictures where taken 1/12/2018 last Thursday.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder if thatâ€™s enough of a kill to affect the winter trout eating habits in the areas.


----------

